# Hello



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and just thought I would say hi. I breed African Grey's, Black Headed Caiques and my son breeds Lovebirds.

We also have many African Grey pet birds and a B & G Macaw pet.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Are you the same Greylover as on the perfect parrot forum??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes and yes I am the same as the one from perfect parrots


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay..:thumbsup: love to see pictures of your burdies..


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Pet Forums Greylover, nice to see you hear


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forums.*


----------



## Greylover (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope I've managed to attatch a link to my photobucket where you can see all my birdies.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Such a cute kakariki, in fact all the pics are great :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Greylover said:


> I hope I've managed to attatch a link to my photobucket where you can see all my birdies.


Thanks for sharing..:thumbsup: makes me miss my greys.. but lovley thanks



Freebird said:


> Such a cute kakariki, in fact all the pics are great :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Hope you didnt mind me haveing a wee peek Freebird at your...:thumbsup:


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone is welcome to see my pics


----------

